
Too Scared To Write A Line Of Code | Ben Howdle - benhowdle89
http://benhowdle.im/2013/10/22/too-scared-to-write-a-line-of-code/
======
lmm
TDD helps a lot. You may be too scared to write a line of code, but you won't
be too scared to write a test. Or fix that test.

